# Gorecki: Hearkening to the Universe



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Czesław Miłosz, Silesian Philharmonic Choir, Robert Kabara...
Gorecki: Hearkening to the Universe

Release Date 
June 2, 2017
Genre
Classical
Length:
50 minutes


----------

